# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: adobe flash cs5 یا adobe animage cc 2020

## Creative Force

سلام دوستان
با عرض پوزش نمی دونم اینجا مسائل مربوط به فلش هم بررسی می شه یا فقط ActionScript هستش.
سوال من اینه که :
من یک کتاب خوب از موسسه فرهنگی هنری دیباگران تهران به اسم Flash CS5 دارم و کتاب خوبی به نظر می رسه و من یکم خوندم این کتابو
و به طور کلی دیدم کتاب خوبی هستش ، حال آنکه اودبی نرم افزار Adobe Animate 2020 رو داده بیرون ، نصبش کردم این نرم افزار جدیدو و دیدم که یه چیزایی اضافه شده ...
آیا من می تونم به خوندن اون کتاب اکتفا کنم و ادامه بدم ؟
در ضمن اگر سوالات فلش بررسی نمی شن اینجا یه تالار گفتگو به من معرفی کنید اگه نه که هیچ ...
سپاس از دوستان

----------


## Creative Force

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟

----------


## capitan_nemesis

با سلام دوست عزیز
نرم افزار adobe flash در قدیم سری جدیدش شده animate ولی در بیشترش کارایش با هم یکی هستش 
به نظر من اول کار از همین کتابی که داری شروع کن پایه کار رو یاد بگیر خود نرم افزار رو یاد بگیر و برنامه نویسیش هم همین شکل 
حالا که پایه رو یاد گرفتی
برو سراغ پیشرفته ترش

----------


## capitan_nemesis

البته فلش پلیر دیگه تو سال 2020 کاربردی نداره و مرورگر ها دیگه پشتیبانی نمیکنند اما ادوبی انیمیت یه نرم افزار چند کاربره هستش 
میتونی از کاربرد های دیگه استفاده کنی
مثلا ساخت بازی یا ساخت مولتی مدیا یا ساخت انیمیشن یا ساخت تبلیغات 
مثلا برای موبایل 
ولی وب دیگه تمام شده

----------


## Creative Force

یعنی این کتاب adobe flash CS5 دیگه بدرد وب نمی خوره ؟ همچنین animate هم ؟

----------


## Creative Force

منظورتون از وب چیه ؟

----------


## capitan_nemesis

الان توی نت بگردی میبینی مرورگر ها دیگه فلش پلیر رو پشتیبانی نمیکنند 
طراحی صفحات فول فلش و بنر های طبلیغاتی که swf هستش دیگه تو 2020 پشتیبانی نمیشه و توی موبایل هم همین شکل 
گفتم توی انیمیت و با فلش هیچ فرقی نداره ولی خوب ساخت انمیشن و مولتی مدیا یا ساخت بازی هنوز میتونی استفاده کنی 

توی انیمیت ساخت پروژه های جالبی گذاشته مثل html5 canvas این باز از هیچی بهتره تا فلش پلیر

----------


## capitan_nemesis

بازم میگم فلش و مخصوصا ورژن جدیدش انیمیت 
پروژه های جدیدی داره که واقعا جالب و دیدنی هستش 
و ادوبی انیمیت چند کارست یعنی اینکه از ساخت سایت گرفته شده تا بازی 
فقط باید زبان اکشن اسکریپت 3 رو یاد بگیری تا هر چیزی بتونی بسازی

آموزش اولیه فلش رو با هر کتابی دوست داری یاد بگیر ولی روی انیمیت کد بنویس
و خروجی که از این بگیر

----------


## Creative Force

دوست عزیز ممنون
یعنی اگه بخوایم یه تبلیغی به صورت فلش برای وب سایتی درست کنیم نیاز به flash player هست ؟ مثلا همین تبلیغاتی که بالای وب سایت های مختلف هست دیگه فلش تو این زمینه هم کاربرد نداره؟ مثلا سرویس های وبلاگ (بلاگفا - پرشین بلاگ و غیره ) در گوشه ی بالای این وبلاگ ها تبلیغات هست . یا وب سایت های دیگه .

----------


## Creative Force

دوست عزیز ممنون یعنی اگه بخوایم یه تبلیغی به صورت فلش برای وب سایتی درست کنیم نیاز به flash player هست ؟ مثلا همین تبلیغاتی که بالای وب سایت های مختلف هست دیگه فلش تو این زمینه هم کاربرد نداره؟ مثلا سرویس های وبلاگ (بلاگفا - پارسی بلاگ - پرشین بلاگ و غیره ) در گوشه ی بالای این وبلاگ ها تبلیغات هست . یا وب سایت های دیگه .

----------


## capitan_nemesis

> دوست عزیز ممنون یعنی اگه بخوایم یه تبلیغی به صورت فلش برای وب سایتی درست کنیم نیاز به flash player هست ؟ مثلا همین تبلیغاتی که بالای وب سایت های مختلف هست دیگه فلش تو این زمینه هم کاربرد نداره؟ مثلا سرویس های وبلاگ (بلاگفا - پارسی بلاگ - پرشین بلاگ و غیره ) در گوشه ی بالای این وبلاگ ها تبلیغات هست . یا وب سایت های دیگه .


ببخشید که دیر اومدم 
نه تبلیغ که مشکلی نداره ولی سایت full flash من ندیدم روی هاست بازی دیدم ولی ترکیبی ساختن
و اینکه بله هر چیزی که با فلش ساخته بشه چه سایت و چه اندروید نیاز به فلش پلیر هستش
حتی ساخت کتاب هم
انیمیشن چون آخر خروجی ویدیو گرفته میشه که هیچی ولی هر چیزی که فایل swf داشته باشه متاسفانه نیاز داره به فلش پلیر

رو موبایلت بعضی از سایت ها بری فلش پلیر رو پشتیبانی نمیکنند 

اگه میخوای سایت بزنی بهتره ترکیبی کار کنی

----------

